
Completed EFR battery system a “milestone for E.On in the new energy world” - Caveman_Coder
https://www.energy-storage.news/news/completed-efr-battery-system-a-milestone-for-e.on-in-the-new-energy-world
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR: "E.On has become the first company to have secured an Enhanced Frequency
Response (EFR) contract in Britain last year to announce the completion of its
project, following the installation and connection of a 10MW battery at a
biomass plant last month."

This is very exciting news, not only for those in the utility industry (system
operators, owners, generators), the regulatory authorities, and battery/energy
storage technologies, but also for those interested in shifting more and more
of our generation to renewable resources.

E.On - [https://www.eon.com/en.html](https://www.eon.com/en.html)

